# ADA Mini-S (Take Two)



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I went ahead and took down my ADA Min-S, which can be found here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/49242-ada-mini-s.html

..and went for a completely different look, almost an instant aquascape of sorts, since this scape is only two days old.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW, 2 days and it looks mature.
Instant for sure.
Very clean, the only thing that makes it look so young is the wood doesn't seem aged.

I like it, nice and clean.
Good job.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love starting with mature plants. It looks so good!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

This looks really nice. It has a nice dark look to it. I also like being able to see the bare wood. It adds something to the look of the tank.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

holy crap!!!! i liked the other one but DAMN this one is amazing!!! i found another aquascape to steal!!! lol no im joking this does look great though


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments. Yes the wood is new Manzanita I'm sure it will age up quickly, although I do like the contrast right now with the lava rocks.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

any new up dates? pics please?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Updated pic:


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

Great looking nano.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Appreciate the comment.


----------

